# Question about loading Nvidia drivers



## tmpdmp (Jun 22, 2019)

In my /boot/loader.conf I have added "nvidia-modeset_load="YES"" which works when I use `$startx` but if I use "nvidia_load="YES"", starting x fails and hangs on a black screen.  Do these settings do completely separate actions?


----------



## toorski (Jun 22, 2019)

*"nvidia-modeset_load="YES" *is an official nvidia driver for the new(er) generation of  Nvidia's GPU(s).
modeset allows the GPU to auto detect your screen/monitor capabilities - resolution, refresh rate, etc.

*"nvidia_load="YES" *is an official nvidia driver for the older generation of Nvidia's GPU(S)

So, use one that  supports your GPU.

In my case:
`dmesg | grep nvidia
nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  390.87  Tue Aug 21 15:53:31 PDT 2018
nvidia0: <GeForce GTX 960> on vgapci0`


----------

